# Se os gelos se derreterem mesmo, como ficará a Terra?



## Geostrofico (26 Fev 2007 às 10:09)

Se os gelos se derreterem mesmo, como ficará a Terra?

26.02.2007, Clara Barata

A 1 de Março inicia-se a maior colaboração científica internacional dos últimos 50 anos, centrada nos efeitos do aquecimento global


a se todo o gelo da antárctida se derretesse, o nível dos mares subiria uns 80 metros. adeus lisboa, londres, nova iorque... a cabeça do cristo rei, em almada, poderia ainda ficar de fora de água, pois está 113 metros acima do nível do mar. o mundo tornar-se-ia mais azul, certamente, mas as grandes cidades, onde vive a maior parte da população mundial, ficam sobretudo em zonas costeiras. e essas ficariam debaixo de água.

este é o principal motivo pelo qual o início do ano polar internacional, que se inicia a 1 de março, é um assunto que diz respeito a toda a gente, em todo o mundo. os pólos são talvez o factor estabilizador do clima mais importante do planeta, e são os locais da terra onde os efeitos do aquecimento global se fazem sentir mais e mais depressa.
"as alterações climáticas têm de ser a preocupação número um para o futuro próximo durante este século. por causa da importância desta região, pode-se fazer aqui investigação vital, nos oceanos e em terra", disse o ministro da ciência britânico, malcom wicks, durante a visita que fez à estação científica da british antarctic survey em rothera, perto da ponta da península antárctida, o dedo de gelo que se estende na direcção da américa do sul.
um dos objectivos do ano polar internacional é precisamente juntar todos os cientistas que estudam os pólos - desde as espécies animais que lá vivem até à velocidade com que se deslocam os glaciares, a variedade é enorme - para trabalharem em conjunto, criando bases de dados que possam ser usadas por todos. para que todos trabalhem em conjunto, e não cada um no seu cantinho.
espera-se que participem 50.000 pessoas, de mais de 60 países - entre os quais portugal. as nações devem gastar cerca de 1500 milhões de dólares em investigação científica sobre os pólos. a iniciativa é lançada pela organização meteorológica mundial (omm, uma agência das nações unidas) e pelo conselho internacional para a ciência, uma organização não-governamental que reúne uniões internacionais e agênciais nacionais de ciência.
o ano polar vai prolongar-se até março de 2009 - são na verdade dois anos, porque uma estação polar completa tem de funcionar durante 18 meses, para abarcar um ciclo de verão-inverno-verão, explica o site da iniciativa (em http://www.ipy.org). só assim é possível instalar instrumentos, durante o primeiro verão e recolhê-los no seguinte, para ter resultados, porque durante o inverno os pólos são impraticáveis.
"o ano polar surge num momento de encruzilhada para o futuro do planeta: a divulgação este mês da primeira fase da quarta avaliação feita pelo painel intergovernamental para as alterações climáticas mostra que as regiões polares são altamente vulneráveis à subida de temperatura", afirmou o secretário-geral da omm, michel jarraud, em declarações preparadas para o lançamento da iniciativa - que será objecto de cerimónias, em vários países, entre hoje e quinta-feira (em portugal será na quarta).
"mas há pouco material e instalações para fazer observações meteorológicas e ambientais nos pólos", continuou jarraud. "é essencial instalar mais e aumentar a cobertura por satélites, para obter uma melhor visão panorâmica de quão rapidamente estas regiões estão a mudar, e qual o impacto global dessas mudanças."
a colaboração internacional para o estudo dos pólos tem uma história de 125 anos, desde o primeiro ano polar, em 1882-1883 (o segundo foi em 1932-1933). mas o que começa agora será o maior programa de investigação científica internacional dos últimos 50 anos, com 228 projectos.
conhecer o estado ambiental das regiões polares, quantificar e compreender as mudanças ambientais e as suas consequências sociais, avançar no entendimento das interacções entre os pólos e o resto do globo são algumas das vertentes dos projectos de investigação. mas o isolamento dos pólos torna-os interessantes para estudar até o universo, como a radiação cósmica ou os misteriosos neutrinos que vêm do sol. nem o céu é o limite para explorar as grandes vastidões brancas do nosso planeta - ainda que ameacem ficar cada vez mais escuras.
90 por cento do gelo da terra está no continente gelado do sul, a antárctida
90%
do gelo da terra está concentrado no continente gelado do sul,
a antárctida, encontrando-se sobre solo e não no mar


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 10:43)

*Re: pUBLICO DE HOJE*

Felizmente não me preocupo com a Antártida, visto que não acredito que esteja a perder gelo e existem diversos estudos que apontam o contrário, mas não são omolgados pela correbte do aquecimento
Agora estou mais preocuupado com o Ártico.


----------



## LUPER (26 Fev 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: pUBLICO DE HOJE*

Mas a antartica está a descongelar?   , então batem-ser records de concentração de gelo aí e estes tipo vêm ameaçar com uma subida de 80m?    

Mas alguem sabe o ponto de congelação da água? É 0ºc não é? Sabem qual as temperaturas máximas que a Antartica tem no Verão? No interior do continente são de mais de -20/-30ºc. Como é que se pode falar em derretimento de gelo nestas condições?   

Por vezes estas teorias do medo são tão ridiculas que dá vontade de


----------

